# Motor Guide Xi5 Trolling Motor Feedback?



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Much talk and Feedback on the Minn Kota wireless troll motor, but has anyone purchased the Motor Guide counterpart, Xi5? They also have salt and fresh water versions, with anchor feature, and wireless remote. Wonder if they tie in with older Gen 1 Lowrance HDS 10? Price comparable, and shaft and power, relatively same. The 2 Cool Brain Trust, is all knowing! HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

From what I have heard and read the X15 has a lot tighter spot lock than the minn kota. I have the min kota and it works fne but I have found when trying to hold real tight to cover or real close to a bulkhead you better stay aware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I have the Xi5 and I networked it with my Lowrance HDS7 Gen2. I love it. I got the Xi5 because I already had the HDS7 and I wanted to network them. I had to download an update for my HDS7 that allows me to control the Xi5 from the HDS7. The feature I use the most is selecting a waypoint on the HDS7 and telling the Xi5 to take me there. I can control the speed from the pendant or the HDS7. This feature is really nice for trolling for hybrids. It also works for catfish drifting on those days when the winds are nonexistent. If you would like to see it in action before you invest the money, let me know and we can schedule a day get on the water together.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I have owned both. The Xi5 is a lot more better in spot-lock for sure, but the new minn kota that they are releasing has enhanced all these. From what i heard or read it same or even more better at spot-lock then motor-guide. 

If you wanting primary to network it with your lowrance then motor guide js the way. The control remote do suck compare to minn kota. 

I do own all lowrance. I do really misses the networking. But i trade in and got the ulterra for auto deployment and never looked back. 

If you not really need the networking. I say the minn kota is alot better. Specially since they fixed the spot lock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, Ken. That answers many questions. I really don't think it will sync with my HDS-10, as it is Gen 1, anyway. Trolled Bass Pro, the other day, and ended up with more questions, than answers. Units, look similar.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Like I posted in the TTMB, we've had both and now have the Ipilot Ulterra. The XI5 we had may have been defective because the Spotlock didn't work well at all.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

After reading up on the Gen 1 units, I found that you are correct. The Gen 1 units will not network with the Xi5. My offer still stands to fish together so you can see how it works, if you are interested.


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

Like my dad said above, the Xi5 I wanted to network with the Lowrance units and for the "improved accuracy" of the spot lock function and the "jog" feature was another selling point. 

Well after a month on the water, I decided to go back to Minn Kota. I opted for the Ulterra 112 and there is a marked difference in performance between it and my old 80lb IPilot. I couldn't be happier. 

I am not here to bash Motorguide in any way, just offer my experience. The Xi5 was very good in open water with a decent wind (10+) but it seemed to struggle in low wind situations, seemed the head was always moving and unstable in light winds. I've had occasions that the head would spin a complete 360 defeee turn (Uncommanded) and a few other anomalies. I think I would really like the "navigate to cursor" option. In reality, it wouldn't get you terribly close to the spot, within 15' is about what I noticed. I didn't think the lack of a display would bother me, but it's nice to look down and see what you have your speed set at etc. 

Anyway, I hope this provides a little insight for your decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Xi5*

My old Motorguide wireless (bought in 2007 and had three major failures, control board and water in motor) failed for the 3rd time so I just trashed it. Shopped around and found the Min Kota was about $300-400 more expensive than the Motorguide for comparable units. The Ulterra and Terrova was far too much money. Got the saltwater Xi5 from Bass Pro in Pearland. Works great! Had it on the bay twice and it is great. I have it bow mounted on a Triton 191LTS and it moves it around superbly. I would have loved to have the Ulterra but $2100 was a tad stupid for a troll motor.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for starting the post - Tbone. I am about to pull the trigger on a new unit. cabelas had a Minn Kota terrova freshwater for $1299 with foot petal. I really want the saltwater one and waiting for the right price. I think the post above sold me on the Minn Kota even though it will not communicate with my Lowrance gen2.
Question, I don't know Simon very well or what trolling motor he has but his spot lock at the cable would constantly give him trouble holding. Whereas the other guide name ?? had zero problems holding. I wish I would have paid attention to what motors they had. Anyone know?


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

There are multiple factors that go into "holding" a Spot lock GPS position. At the dam, you're fighting current, wind, people moving around in the boat etc. I wouldn't use this as your basis for a purchase. He runs a Minn Kota as well....I'm not sure any of the guides run anything other than a Minn Kota.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> Question, I don't know Simon very well or what trolling motor he has but his spot lock at the cable would constantly give him trouble holding. Whereas the other guide name ?? had zero problems holding. I wish I would have paid attention to what motors they had. Anyone know?


Do you know if the difference had to do with GPS accuracy and the motor correctly making adjustments, or simply not having enough power/voltage/pounds thrust to hold in that current?


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know what motor in particular he may have been running, I think it's a 112 but I could be wrong. I'm running the new Ulterra 112 and they've added an additional external GPS puck that syncs to the motor and aligns parallel to the keel that seems to help tremendously. Basically, it tells TM where "forward" is. 


With the GPS acquisition in just the head previously, I think allowed for more drift before making corrections. For example, the head of the boat may be over the intended spot lock location, but with wind, current etc, the boat would "pivot" more on the front end. When fishing over a large school etc, where you need to be fairly close it would work great. But, if fishing a brush pile or where you were over a fairly tight school of whites etc. I found it not as accurate. I know, complaining about drifting 20-30' seems silly, but most times it absolutely makes a difference between catching and just exercising your jigging arm!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very nice motor Jmach. I checked pricing bass pro has them $100 cheaper but I intend to call G&S trolling motor repair. They said they could match the price.
When I was fishing next to Simon he would completely loose his GPS lock and would gab his hand held in a panic to reset before drifting back too far. At least that is was I observed. He would only drift back a boat length and continued to hammer the fish. Only happened a couple times but I noticed. But he was loosing his spot lock compared to the other guide. Didn't think to look at the motor brands on each boat. I do know the GPS and phone signals at the dam are weak. That GPS antenna would really help I bet.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> Very nice motor Jmach. I checked pricing bass pro has them $100 cheaper but I intend to call G&S trolling motor repair. They said they could match the price.
> When I was fishing next to Simon he would completely loose his GPS lock and would gab his hand held in a panic to reset before drifting back too far. At least that is was I observed. He would only drift back a boat length and continued to hammer the fish. Only happened a couple times but I noticed. But he was loosing his spot lock compared to the other guide. Didn't think to look at the motor brands on each boat. I do know the GPS and phone signals at the dam are weak. That GPS antenna would really help I bet.


All I can say to the above is that G&S seem to be good people, a good business that is honest and cares about customer service. I have absolutely no affiliation with them at all. Knowing what I know about them now, I wish I had bought my motor through them, or at least given them a chance, instead of ordering the way I did.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Not one to tell someone to drive a ford or chevy. I have two Xi5's fresh and salt and my opinion is motorguide Xi5 is a better unit if you are using Pin Point gps function. I have been on boats with Minnkota's and everyone is hard start and most attempt to hangs themselves when they loose signal. Seen two units rip power cord out of head.


----------

